# Birthdays.....



## Goldendragon7 (May 27, 2002)

Well today is Ricardo "The Texas Armadillo" Castillo's Birthday.....:cheers: Monday... May 27, 1955  the big 47 ~ ya old:fart::moon:

Hey..... he's too old to be a threat anymore to anybody!! :boxing: :jediduel: 

:asian:


----------



## Rainman (May 27, 2002)

:wavey: 


Happy Birthday Ricardo 

Rainman


----------



## Kirk (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> 
> *:wavey:
> 
> ...



Ditto!   Best to you sir!


----------



## GouRonin (May 27, 2002)

Happy Birthday Ricardo!
:cuss:


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Hey..... he's too old to be a threat anymore to anybody!! *



  Gee Dennis, aren't you older than Ricardo?  
So where does that leave you????  :rofl:  _heh heh heh_  :angel: 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICARDO!!! * 
Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## Sigung86 (May 27, 2002)

:boing2: <- Betcha can't do that anymore!  You're far too old now! :lol:

Happy Birthday to an old fart from an older fart!

Have a great day Buddy!!!

Dan Farmer


----------



## tunetigress (May 27, 2002)

Tunetigress breaks into song:

Happy Birthday to you,
You belong in a Zoo,
With the Monkeys and Tigers,
And Armadillos like YOU!!!!

Happy Birthday Ricardo!  You will be pleased to know that you share a birthday with none other than little 'Tashtigress' (my daughter) who turns 10 today, May 27th!   Tashtigress is a Blue Belt in Tracy's Kenpo, Silver Medal winner in Forms at the Tiger Balm Internationals 2002.  She also competed in Weapons this year for the first time, placing 4th.  Already thinking like a Martial Artist she asked for 'Karate Gear' for her birthday, Otomix Powertrainers, Leopard work-out pants, and a Kenpo hat.  I also gave her a silver necklace with the Chinese symbol 'strength.'   She'll need it, having me for a mother!  LOL!  :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Well today is Ricardo "The Texas Armadillo" Castillo's Birthday.....:cheers: Monday... May 27, 1955  the big 47 ~ ya old:fart::moon:
> 
> ...



THANKS TO ALL OF FOR YOUR WARM WISHES! DC, you're right, I'm too old to be a threat. Therefore, I'm gonna try Kalicombat first, before I get to you! But first, I need a pass from the Old Kenpoists Home, before they let me go!  

Everybody meet at Gou's place for a drink, First one's on Gou!

THANKS AGAIN!:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Boy you must have alzheimers if you think Gou is going to pay for anything :rofl: 


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 28, 2002)

he bought me a milk once!  I like him.

:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *he bought me a milk once!  I like him.
> 
> :asian: *


Yeah?  Who's face was on the carton?


----------



## GouRonin (May 28, 2002)

I never killed nothing that didn't need a killin'!

That and I always buy 2nd round. Jaybacca buys first.


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2002)

Ya know, around here, "Cause he needed killin" is a legal defense.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

Meercats n West Virginieeee

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (May 31, 2002)

Can you buy those at Wal-Mart?


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

Happy birthday Richardo! 

:EG:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2002)

I know.......:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 10, 2002)

You...    got it............ 

<<<Michael Seigel>>>  ..... :ladysman: turns "old thrity" today.......:cheers:   I hope you:yinyang:  have a wonderful  :boing1:   day full of  :boing2:   lots of Kenpo........:jediduel: 

Yeah......

Man check out the kick on this dude!!!!!!!!!

H A P P Y   B I R T H D  A Y !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *You...    got it............
> 
> ...



Dang, this dude is almost as good looking as me!

Musta cloned him.

Well, HB at any rate!


----------



## Seig (Jun 10, 2002)

Thank you Mr C. and Ricardo!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday Michael~!! 

Oh yeah I can tell you in person.. *chuckles*.. 

Dennis.. that was sweet.. *shhhh.. I won't let it get around how nice you are.. *winks..


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 10, 2002)

'Nuff said!
:ultracool


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 12, 2002)

32 big years ago :jedi1:in a galaxy far far away.....
A great adventure took place........:jediduel:
:duel: 
Well, we really don't have time to go into the  WHOLE JOURNEY.... do we....... hee hee:lol:  

have a great day..... 
:ladysman:


----------



## Sandor (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *32 big years ago :jedi1:in a galaxy far far away.....
> A great adventure took place........:jediduel:
> ...




Thanks Mr.C


----------



## Kirk (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey! Happy Birthday .. or as they say around these parts ...
Feliz Cumpleanos!


----------



## tunetigress (Jun 12, 2002)

Seig, I sure hope you had a fun birthday!  Get any interesting gifts??

Sandor, a very Happy Birthday to you as well.  And no I'm not going to sing today, I'm not 'in voice' today yet, lol.     :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Seig (Jun 12, 2002)

Thank you for the well wishes.  And to set the record straight, I am two days older than Sandor...I shall milk the mileage on that one.  As for my birthday, don't go there, not a good day.  Having Tess was about all that saved it from me writing hte day off as a total loss.  Guess I'll have to do it over again next year.  As far as gifts, none of them have arrived yet; except the stcks from Stick Dummy.  So all of you, get hopping and start mailing me those packages!:rofl:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jun 12, 2002)

My birthday was on the 10th of May. Don't I get any warm wishes?:waah: LOL


----------



## Kirk (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> *My birthday was on the 10th of May. Don't I get any warm wishes?:waah: LOL *



Well I wanted to say something but no one else here would let
me!  They all ganged up and said "don't you say a fricken word!".
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Happy Belated bruthu-man!


----------



## Sandor (Jun 12, 2002)

And a little while ago the boys in brown knocked on my door with the present I ordered from Sigung. Very cool. I did a write up on it over at the CKF site. Nice sword and fun too!


Anyways, thanks everyone for the awesome emails and calls 

and happy belated to you too Lance!


Peace,
Sandor


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jun 12, 2002)

Thank yall kindly for y'all well wishes:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 12, 2002)

Happy birthday!

Lotta birthdays around here...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 12, 2002)




----------



## GouRonin (Jun 12, 2002)

Happy birthday Lance.

No birthdays for me. My wife says I can't have any until I play nice with others.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Happy birthday Lance.
> 
> No birthdays for me. My wife says I can't have any until I play nice with others. *



No worries, consider yourself absolved by "The King of Texas Kenpo!"hammer: Case dismissed!

(With apologies to JBugg in Houston)


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 12, 2002)

Now convince my wife.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

:redeme:


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Happy birthday Lance.
> 
> No birthdays for me. My wife says I can't have any until I play nice with others. *


That's not what i hears.  I heard that because you don't play well with others you were held back a couple of years.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

Roflmao........ and dats the trufffh........ :boing1:   :boing2: :hammer:  :ultracool :idunno:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 13, 2002)

A thousand comedians outa work and you gotta scab...
:shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

No Respect:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *:redeme: *



Why, it's Southwest Airlines!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *No Respect:rofl: *



"Bonasera, what have I done to deserve such disrespect from you?" "When was the last time you invited me over for a cup of coffee?"

"I'm sorry Godfather, be my friend, please?":2pistols: 

To be continued.................


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

I invited you for milk, do I hear my doorbell ringing?  Noooooooo!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I invited you for milk, do I hear my doorbell ringing?  Noooooooo! *



"This is stricly business, it's not personal, Sonny!":snipe2: 

To be continued..............


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

He swim wit da fishes!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *He swim wit da fishes! *



Hey, I can take a hint!

Let's break for this commercial message!


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I didn't want to have to kiss you


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> I didn't want to have to kiss you *



Yes, the "Kiss of Death!


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> I didn't want to have to kiss you *



Ever seen a pic of RCastillo?  You might not be talking so freely about kissing ... Or on the other hand ... Hmmmm ... It could be considered the kiss of death! :rofl: 

Dan "Call me luco Bratzi" Farmer


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm the best looking Hispanic on this forum!
In fact(I'm the only one here)

All of a sudden, I fell very alone, and outgunned.:anic:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



La Cucaracha!  La Cucaracha!  Ya no quiere caminar!!!  Por que no tiene por que la falda ...

Yo tengo un lapice!  Mi Lapice es amarillo!

Bet I fooled you Ricardo!  :rofl: 

I am not a Latino ... But I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night! 

a sus ordenes, mi coronel!

El Gato Gordo


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2002)

We have 2 bi lingual's amongst us......... sheesh


----------



## Kirk (Jun 14, 2002)

Tiene tres!  Soy uno wero que vivo en el barrio de San Antonio,
holmes!


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Tiene tres!  Soy uno wero que vivo en el barrio de San Antonio,
> holmes!   *



Quiero vivo en San Antonio.  pero  not in el barrio!  

Many years ago, my first Kenpo training was done at a school on Southwest Military a couple blocks kind of South of South Zarzamora.  Been a lot of years and I really, unfortunately, don't remember too much Tex Mex, and very little High School Spanish!

Siento lo? :rofl: 

Take care Brutha ... o .... holmes!

Dan


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

The Gato Gordo from Missouri, and the Homey from San Antonio .

Me thinks we can start up our own "Kenpo Gang " on Martial Talk!

Maybe we can add the "Hit Man" from West Virginia?

All you vatos out there in Kenpo Land better watch out!

:2pistols:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2002)

They're multiplying and even are starting a gang!! Well at least my son can interpret for me.!:uhoh: 


:mst: :mst: :mst: :roflmao: :roflmao: :mst: :mst: :mst:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *They're multiplying and even are starting a gang!! Well at least my son can interpret for me.!:uhoh:
> 
> ...



We could use an ally from Arizona, send in you application!:ultracool


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2002)

Remember the Alamo............(or was that Waco)?  :apv: :tank:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Remember the Alamo............(or was that Waco)?  :apv: :tank: *



I'd be careful. The Masta(Godfather of California) will be the next one to "hook" up with us, then you'll have to come over!:ultracool


----------



## Kirk (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



How long ago was this? I know the area you speak of well.  I
used to deliver pizzas out that way, until I got tired of getting
robbed.   

If you're not a full time instructor, what kind of work do you do,
maybe I can hook you up!

If  you ARE a full time instructor, there's plenty of room for a
kenpo school here ... the only 3 (EPAK) schools are all within
10 miles of each other!  Just remember to give private lesson 
discounts to fat orange belts from the barrio!  

You don't remember too much Tex Mex?  Well if I can get you
to remember Tex Mex FOOD, you'll be running back here!  
The first enchilada plate is on me.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Remember the Alamo............(or was that Waco)?  :apv: :tank: *




And you used to live here, too!    
:biggun:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Hi Kirk,

Actually it has changed a lot down there.  There used to be a Colona's Pizza and bunch of other cool stuff down in that area.

I used to know Gary Swann when he had dark hair! :rofl: 

I'm just a part time instructor.  Don't like commercial schools ... I'm just a bit too particular to do it all commercialized.  I am a Tracy's stylist by background, but currently am, kind of , haphazardly, playing with Sublevel 4.  I have been working at EPAK via tapes.  Have gone through the IKCA training, at least well enough to perform it and recognize it!  Me and GoldenDragon have been trying to figure out a way to hook up for two years now.

Currently I work for IBM, but out of work on the 28th of this month.  Looking again!  My wife is a Project Manager for Boeing Aircraft, and not in a hurry to get to San Antonio, as she has a number of good years left in her.  However, we are planning on retiring down there.  I may even break down at that point and go back to teaching commercially.

I believe that sometime this year, or next Spring at the latest, we are dropping in to San Antonio to see my old Kenpo instructor, and Shaolin Instructor.  I think it would be fun to hook up, have some barrio chow, and drink some Lone Star from the pitcher with the bread on top! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

If worst comes to worst, I'll treat at Dirty Dick's on the River Walk!

There I go gettin' hungry again.

A Dios,

Dan


----------



## Kirk (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Boy, you have been gone for awhile.  Dirty Dick's is now Dick's 
Last Resort ... has been for awhile now.  Boeing is huge in S.A.
now, maybe the wife can transfer?  I can hook you up with a job 
with Bexar County quicker than you can say "pass the tortillas".  
With your credentials, it'd be easy, although it might be a bit
slow for someone with your experience.  We work on an OS390
box doing a lot of IT applications, and run quite a few systems
to support the criminal management and reporting.   My instructor
would love to hire an assistant instructor!  (I tried to get Rob to
come down, but he's too greedy  j/k Rob)  Although he's just a 
few miles away from Mr Swann's school.  Is that a Tracy school?
It just says "Chinese Kenpo" on the outside, and their brochure
says something to the effect of teaching kenpo with some hung
gar (sp?) kung fu mixed in.

I don't know if you remember South Park Mall, but it's right on
Zarzamora and 35 .. it's actually a pretty decent mall.  But go 
in either direction, and it's pretty bad these days.

If I haven't sold you (couldn't sell Rob either) on moving back,
then let me know when you'll be in town, it'd be seriously cool
to meet you.  Maybe get one of those pics of us side by sight
in a right neutral bow    So many have those, I want one
too!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *The Gato Gordo from Missouri, and the Homey from San Antonio .
> 
> ...


What?  I barely speak English and you want me to speak Spanish? :erg:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> What?  I barely speak English and you want me to speak Spanish? :erg: *



Not a problem, we both speak KENPO!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

Great, I'll never understand anything!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Great, I'll never understand anything! *



Don't listen to that Devil on your shoulder,he just wants your soul.:EG:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2002)

He just wants English as a National Language!!

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *He just wants English as a National Language!!
> 
> :asian: *



You ask for too much. Even my High School students are poor English speakers.


----------



## Seig (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> You ask for too much. Even my High School students are poor English speakers. *


Is it not your job to correct just such things?


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Is it not your job to correct just such things? *



I do, but they even get pissed off if you refer them to a dictionary. They are lazy, and want everything given to them. I will never operate that way, EVER!:soapbox:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 17, 2002)

little pendajo's.....:karate: 

give 'em hell Ricardo!!!!:hammer: 

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 17, 2002)

Don't %$#@ wit da armadillo!
:samurai: :armed: :ninja: :2pistols:


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> I do, but they even get pissed off if you refer them to a dictionary. They are lazy, and want everything given to them. I will never operate that way, EVER!:soapbox: *


When I was a kid, I was always asking my Dad what a word meant or how to spell it.  He *ALWAYS* referred me to the dictionary, even taught me how to use it.  Then he would make me tell him whatever it was I learned and he would look at me, nod sagely and say, "Yeah, that's right".  It took me 15 years to figure out that he didn't know either until i looked it up and told him!  Now, he is always asking me how to spell something, I usually spellit phoenetically for him...he uses the dictionary frequently now.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 26, 2002)

According to Mr Broad:

"after 25 there is no such thing as a happy birthday"

"it is just another day, with less hair"


blah blah blah HAPPY BIRTHDAY anyways bro!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 27, 2002)

Tuesday slipped away only to have me almost forget about Doug and Billy........

Happy Birthday YOU 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

hope you both had a great day

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 27, 2002)

We have old man Dan Laxon and Rob Broad's Birthdays..........

You 2 also have a geat day as well........ we remember you!!

*Happy Birthday !!!

:asian:*


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 27, 2002)

Happy Birthday to all you "older" Farts!  :lol:

Dan


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 31, 2002)

Happy Birthday Tunetigress~!!! 

I hope it was the best yet 

Tess


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 31, 2002)

She hasn't been on much but now has a new splabdewy computer ....... so soon she will be roaring again......

Happy Birthday !!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## tunetigress (Jul 31, 2002)

Oh thank you Tess and Dennis!!!!  Yes it is true !!   It's my Birthday and I'm sitting here enjoying my present, my new big-arsed HP computer and I'm back online and doing fine!!  The kids are glad to have their old one back and this one seems willing to do whatever I want it to, so everyone is happy!  It's lovely to be able to be online without crashing constantly, now if I could just buy a new respiratory system that works this well....


----------



## Kirk (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Oh thank you Tess and Dennis!!!!  Yes it is true !!   It's my Birthday and I'm sitting here enjoying my present, my new big-arsed HP computer and I'm back online and doing fine!!  The kids are glad to have their old one back and this one seems willing to do whatever I want it to, so everyone is happy!  It's lovely to be able to be online without crashing constantly, now if I could just buy a new respiratory system that works this well....     *



Sounds like a great birthday!  May you live as long as you want,
but never want as long as you live!  Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Oh thank you Tess and Dennis!!!!  Yes it is true !!   It's my Birthday and I'm sitting here enjoying my present, my new big-arsed HP computer and I'm back online and doing fine!!  The kids are glad to have their old one back and this one seems willing to do whatever I want it to, so everyone is happy!  It's lovely to be able to be online without crashing constantly, now if I could just buy a new respiratory system that works this well....     *



Oh boy, CAKE!:boing2:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Oh thank you Tess and Dennis!!!!  Yes it is true !!   It's my Birthday and I'm sitting here enjoying my present, my new big-arsed HP computer and I'm back online and doing fine!!  The kids are glad to have their old one back and this one seems willing to do whatever I want it to, so everyone is happy!  It's lovely to be able to be online without crashing constantly, now if I could just buy a new respiratory system that works this well....     *



Oh good I'm so glad you're back online with a good machine ~!!!  We missed you~!!

Cake? Oh Sheesh.. Ricardo and Dennis didn't even leave me a crumb.. ya Bums~!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Dc had the last piece! I saw him !


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Dc had the last piece! I saw him ! *



oh sure ya did Ricardo.. *pokes your cheeks .. what's that in there.. ??  Dennis would surely give me a piece of cake.. *nodding emphatically*


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> oh sure ya did Ricardo.. *pokes your cheeks .. what's that in there.. ??  Dennis would surely give me a piece of cake.. *nodding emphatically* *



Yes, DC would, for your soul!:EG: 

Or a big check!


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 1, 2002)

Please keep the thread on topic.

Thank you.

Gou Ronin
MT - NonModerator


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Please keep the thread on topic.
> 
> ...



No no no and you can't make me.. so there.. When it's your Birthday Doug.. I'm not gonna post .. Mr NonModerator..


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 1, 2002)

My takeover attempt of martialtalk came to a screeching halt.

I shall cease and desist in having fun.

That is all.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *My takeover attempt of martialtalk came to a screeching halt.
> 
> ...




 ohhh *watching Doug go pouting off into the sunset.. what a sad day.. for all... 'Mon back Doug.. I wasn't done with you yet~!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 1, 2002)

(One of Mr. Parker's students in Southern England)- Exeter    that worked along with Gary Ellis and Jacki McVicar.

Happy Birthday Merv!!  (from your old sparring buddy)

:asian:


----------



## Tad (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi everybody,
I hope everybody has a wonderful birthday. Have a long and joyful life.



All this talk about cake is making me hungry, I'm going to have to hit the frig!:rofl: :rofl: 




Have a great day 


Tad W.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tad _*
> All this talk about cake is making me hungry, !:rofl: :rofl:
> *



I just l o v e German Chocolate!!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Don't forget the Ice Cold Milk mmmmmmmmm!:drinkbeer


----------



## tunetigress (Aug 1, 2002)

Actually we do have half a cake left at the moment so you all just come on over and finish it off for me.  BTW GD, it is Black Forest and took a whole carton of whipping cream, grated chocolate and all.  My son's old Nanny heard that I didnt have a cake and she came right over and baked one for me while I played with my new computer!  Now that's a good friend!  Our local video rental gives you a free movie on your birthday so I rented Iron Monkey which the Nanny and I watched while gorging on cake as my family slept.  It was a pretty kewl birthday all in all, though, come to think of it, I did not receive one single birthday card this year for some reason, lol.  Guess everyone I know uses E-mail now, thanks for all the wellwishes everyone!


----------



## Seig (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I'll take Black Forrest!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 2, 2002)

Sounds enchanting!!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 8, 2002)

They say it's your birthday........
da da da da daaaaaaaaaaaaa
So Just how old are you ......
da da da da daaaaaaaaaaaaa
No forget it dont answer ....
da da da da daaaaaaaaaaaaa
It's just to depressing..
da da da da daaaaaaaaaaaaa

Happy Birthday anyways......
BTW
I thought you could use this ........


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *They say it's your birthday........
> da da da da daaaaaaaaaaaaa
> ...



I'll take a box of those, to go. Now, for the cake!


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 8, 2002)

OMG ROTFLMAO GD!


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 8, 2002)

um... I just realized that I wrote an entire sentence in abbreviations... lol.


----------



## tunetigress (Sep 8, 2002)

LOL nightingale, you did so!  Quite skillfully, I might add!  LOL!


----------



## Sigung86 (Sep 9, 2002)

TX!  ROFLMAO!!! TF!!!  Dan:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Sep 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *TX!  ROFLMAO!!! TF!!!  Dan:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *



Happy Birthday Sir! :asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 9, 2002)

Happy Birthday Danny!!

Hope your day is wonderful with lots of :ladysman: from all the lovely ladies in your life.

Ask Joey to give you one for me too please.    

Dot
:wavey:


----------



## KenpoDave (Sep 9, 2002)

Happy Birthday Ricardo.  Mine was a couple of weeks ago, but you're still older...

 
Dave Hopper


----------



## Kirk (Sep 10, 2002)

And today, Sept 10th is girlychuk's birthday.  Happy birthday
to you!  I quote Chevy Chase:



> Have the hap hap happiest birthday since Bing Crosby tap danced with Danny F&^*# Kay!


----------



## tunetigress (Sep 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday Girlychuks!!!   Hope ya have a real fun birthday!!!!


----------



## Sigung86 (Sep 10, 2002)

So sorry I'm late!  Tis been a long day on Farmer Mountain... Nonetheless, Happy Birthday girlychuks!

Dan


----------



## girlychuks (Sep 11, 2002)

I am so happy!
i got ice crean instead of a cake, and I brought brownies and cookies to the dojo.

Sweets and beatings! how better can a birthday be???


----------



## tonbo (Sep 16, 2002)

Boy, I am just NOT on top of this one.....my apologies!!  But, anyway.....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GIRLYCHUKS!!!!

:asian: 

Peace--


----------



## tunetigress (Sep 16, 2002)

Well, I had better warn everyone that tomorrow is Kenpo-Girl's Birthday so everyone will have plenty of time to litter her with well-wishes.  I personally wanted to mail her a BC-Sized present  but I couldn't fit him into the box.  K-G will just have to come out here to collect, hee heeee!

My official Birthday Wish for Kenpo-Girl is that she wakes up tomorrow in a Kenpo-Great mood and gets to spend the whole day in good fun!!!  Have the Best Birthday ever, Kenpo-Girl!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## tonbo (Sep 16, 2002)

Right ON!!  I can be AHEAD of the game on this one!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KENPO-GIRL!!  

May it be all that you wish for and more!



:asian: 

Peace (and uppercuts!!) --


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 16, 2002)

I won't forget this year........... lol 

but I think it is time to change the title...... kenpo-girl is a little young for a 34 year old..... maybe Kenpo-hag .........   hee hee..... J/K.....

Happy birthday.....:rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I won't forget this year........... lol
> 
> ...



Hag?  Nice!!   Nice to know your opinion.  

Yah but you got a reminder.  Did you actually remember?   

Thanks Tune and Tonbo, and GD.  It will be quiet day, work and training then home again.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 16, 2002)

ohhhhhhhhh I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end after Dot reads that Dennis..


Happiest Birthday yet Dot~!!!
PS.. get him good.. *chuckles*

Have a great one ~!
Tess


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _*
> Did you actually remember?
> *



Yep, in my little pop up reminder book this time.  Wouldn't want to go through what happend last year!!  Sheeshhhhhhhh

I still can't sit down......:rofl:


----------



## lifewise (Sep 16, 2002)

Happy Birthday Dot! 

I am going to be nice... going to be.... have to be.... must be....

oh crap - this ain't easy..... 

I better just smile and walk away....
 


w    a   l   k  i  n  g      a   w   a  y      n    o   w  .....


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *ohhhhhhhhh I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end after Dot reads that Dennis..
> 
> ...



No use Tess.  It goes in one ear and out other, like any male I know, I gave up on him long ago!!!   :EG:

p.s.  Thanks for the best wishes.


----------



## Seig (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> No use Tess.  It goes in one ear and out other, like any male I know, I gave up on him long ago!!!   :EG: *


Not all of us can be perfect! :angel:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Not all of us can be perfect! :angel: *



Tell me Seig how's your neck feeling????  It's gotta be sore holding up that HUGE ego of yours.   

heh heh heh  :lol:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Yep, in my little pop up reminder book this time.  Wouldn't want to go through what happend last year!!  Sheeshhhhhhhh
> 
> I still can't sit down......:rofl: *




That doesn't count, funny "I" have never needed a reminder I though it important enought to remember without technology.   
But since I am a wonderful human being I will take your {kinda} best wishes as being the thought that counts.  

:angel:

Dot


----------



## Kirk (Sep 16, 2002)

Well since no one else is waiting till tomorrow, happy birthday!

May you live as long as you want, but never want as long as
you live!    :cheers: 

(my favorite birthday toast)


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks Kirk.

I'm so nice they couldn't wait.    

:boing2:


----------



## tunetigress (Sep 16, 2002)

Well I tried to make Kenpo-Girl stay up till midnight so I could be first to wish her a Happy Birthday on her special day, but alas she flaked out on me too soon!!!  Was thinking of phoning her, but then I'd really be in trouble.   Will have to make do with pestering her all day long tomorrow.  Hope the rest of you will do the same! LOL!    :iws:


----------



## Seig (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Don't believe me?  Ask Tess.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 17, 2002)

happy birthday kenpo-girl!

ya know... we should all post our birthdays here so everyone knows and doesn't have any excuses....lol!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Will have to make do with pestering her all day long tomorrow.  Hope the rest of you will do the same! LOL!    :iws: *



LOL  Thanks for the warning, going to be hard to do if I don't turn on Yahoo Messenger though.   

heh heh heh  :lol:


----------



## Klondike93 (Sep 17, 2002)

Hope you get spoiled today  :rofl: 


:asian:


----------



## Seig (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *Hope you get spoiled today  :rofl:
> 
> ...


Why would you want her to spoil?  Then someone would have to throw her out.


----------



## Klondike93 (Sep 17, 2002)

Tess will have to enlighten you on why a woman should be spoiled on her birthday.



:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks you for the kind thought Klondike.  Very sweet.


Seig, your concern is touching.  A little twisted, but touching none the less.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 19, 2002)

Hard to believe but 2 of our most Senior of Seniors Tom Kelly (May 3rd) and TODAY, Mr. LaBounty turn 60 years old....... sadly Mr.
Parker only made it to 59 ..... we all miss him dearly but we still have a "very few" of these truly knowledgeable, credible and honorable men
left!

HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!!!!!!!

OSSSSS:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 19, 2002)

Happy Birthday Skip.........

:asian:


----------



## pineapple head (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey its my birthday on October 9th , lets have a forum party .....I'll get the beers in.

Gary


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *Tess will have to enlighten you on why a woman should be spoiled on her birthday.
> 
> ...



I am the most spoiled woman on the face of this earth~!!!  And love every moment   Seig may have a twisted sense of humor and a twitticism for every post but that man makes sure my birthday is just that  Mine.. as it falls the day after Christmas.. I tended to get the raw end of the deal 
and not just my bday do I get spoiled either.. *w*


----------



## Seig (Sep 22, 2002)

See, I told you I was perfect


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Hansome I am delighted to be the first to wish you a 

Hap, Hap, Happy Birthday.  

You're one of a kind, and a great friend.  Have a Fabulous Day.  

 
Dot


----------



## Kirk (Sep 30, 2002)

Umm .. dude!  ... you know.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 30, 2002)

I just want to say...I still hate you all.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I just want to say...I still hate you all.
> *



Even Me???

 :vu: :waah: :wah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 1, 2002)

Just give him his birthday spankings...-real- hard.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 1, 2002)

Well then ........ sticking out tongue    ........................................... Pluthhhhhhhhhhhhhtthhththtthtththh:angry: 

Butt.......... HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANYWAY!!!!!!!!


:boing2:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Even Me???*



Every...last...one...of...you.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 1, 2002)

Happy Birthday to you as well today!!  I hope Corpus is celebrating!! 

Ricardo should have a ticker tape parade going.......... but then again....... it's Ricardo....... hee hee

:rofl:


----------



## Kalicombat (Oct 1, 2002)

37 years, what a long, strange trip its been. Thanks for remembering Mr. C. IF we did have a ticker tape parade down here in Corpus, it would end up out there with you, cause the winds down here never stop.


----------



## ikenpo (Oct 1, 2002)

Happy B-Day Bro,

jb:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 3, 2002)

Ha ha haappyyyyy Birthday to you ....... HICK
Happyyyyyyyyy Bi bir th dayyyyyyy to you..... Hic
ha ha ha haaappy Birthday dear Joeyyyyyy Burp!*%#$
Ha ha pp  yyyyyyyy Birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

now where is that jim beams.......

:rofl:


----------



## tunetigress (Oct 3, 2002)

Best wishes to you today Joe!    :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 21, 2003)

W. Craig McCoy and Bob White.....  Here's to a wonderful Day for you Both!!

:asian:


----------



## jules (Mar 21, 2003)

Happy B-Day to ya!!:cheers:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 11, 2003)

It's that birthday time of year for and old timer........... Rainer Schulte who turned 64 today.......... Happy Birthday!!

and our own...... Michael Seigel who is a big...
                   33 

       
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 17, 2003)

Kenpo - Girl reaches middle age......... LOL:rofl: 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY...... hope it was a good one!

:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 17, 2003)

Where does that leave you?????  

Thank you Dennis, nice of you to "remember".  

Dot
:angel:


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 17, 2003)

So are you old enough to drink yet?  

Just kidding!  I know you are not.  No but seriously folks.  

Happy Birthday to you from Austin, Texas

:cheers: :drinkbeer artyon: :drink2tha 

Do you see a theme here?

-MB


----------



## Kenpomachine (Sep 18, 2003)

Happy birthday, Dot. 
And you know, the GD is jealous of you.

Lucía


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, another one is here.....opcorn: so have a  great day!

www.thesigung.com

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Where does that leave you????? /B]*


* 

Apparently I'm younger than you. 




			Thank you Dennis, nice of you to "remember".
		
Click to expand...


Sorry I didn't, but happy belated birthday. That is if you forgive me for not responding sooner.*


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Apparently I'm younger than you.
> 
> Sorry I didn't, but happy belated birthday. That is if you forgive me for not responding sooner. *



Yup, at 29 years old you're just a pup.   A pup that could probably kick my *** but a pup no less.  

And a belated thanks for the belated b-day wishes.   

Dot

P.S.  Happy Birthday to Mr. LaBounty too.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 30, 2003)

Happy birthday to me!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 1, 2004)

Just wanted to Wish my friend Paul Mills a happy Birthday today!
artyon: 
Hope you are as old as you feel!!   (I'll keep your present fresh till when I see you again)

GoldenDragon7!


----------



## 8253 (Mar 2, 2004)

WooooooooooHoooooooooo Happy BDay  

and a toast :drinkbeer


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 3, 2004)

Wow now that was a cool posting

Happy Birthday 

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Well, another one is here.....opcorn: so have a  great day!
> 
> www.thesigung.com
> 
> artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 3, 2004)

This was a cool posting too.

Love the attached goodies.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to Wish my friend Paul Mills a happy Birthday today!
> artyon:
> Hope you are as old as you feel!!   (I'll keep your present fresh till when I see you again)
> 
> GoldenDragon7!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 3, 2004)

Chicago Green Dragon said:
			
		

> This was a cool posting too.  Love the attached goodies.  Chicago Green Dragon :asian:



Mr. LaBountys Birthday was in September if you look at the post date.

 :uhyeah:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 15, 2004)

Happy 40th Birthday MR. ENCE!!
 %think% 

Well, another one is here.....opcorn: so have a  great day!
artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 19, 2004)

BELATED HAPPY BIRHTDAY MR ENCE

artyon:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Happy Birthdays to Bob White and William Craig McCoy!*
artyon: 
*Two awesome Kenpo Dudes!!*


----------

